# Transformation time :)



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey im rachel, im 19, train in the awsome gym of castlefitness with dave he beasts me  only started training middle-end of march but i love it! and hope to go far and eventually not in the too far future do figure comps  i have lost a good few inches and lbs will put pics up soon! that was only the beggining though time to get serious  and train hard 

xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hiya rach


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to ukm


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

befor







e pic




























here are a couple, got loads of older ones i think somewhere


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol kezz put the 'fat' 1s from facebook on give every1 a fright! lol then put the new 1s on to show im not that scary ha x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks 4 the welcome everyone  x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Welcome, look forward to the journal:thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to UK muscle !


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thnkiw xxx


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, nice to see another girlie on here!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Does Dave own that gym?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

yeah dave owns that gym lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol im thinking the dots were fancy a .......... chat ???

hahaha ! this forums really good , dead inspirational


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome babe


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hope you trained hard this morning with richy!!!


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

welcome


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome  x


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Rachel.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Welcome  x


oh started with the 'x' already......... always the young ones isnt it DB :laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with your goals, can't go wrong with Kezz as your master. :thumb:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome and good luck with the transformation


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

i trained awsome this morning kezz no worries i beasted rich mwahahaha! did HITT too half on stepper half on treadmill goooooooota love it!! dropped another few lbs 1-2 more and half stone gone since i cum back from tenerife get iiiiiin ! cheked inches today too top half stayed hips gone down this week bout 2-3 inches good yaaaah! bye bye big bum lol see ya laterrrrr u trainin tonight??

xxx


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> i trained awsome this morning kezz no worries i beasted rich mwahahaha! did HITT too half on stepper half on treadmill goooooooota love it!! dropped another few lbs 1-2 more and half stone gone since i cum back from tenerife get iiiiiin ! cheked inches today too top half stayed hips gone down this week bout 2-3 inches good yaaaah! bye bye big bum lol see ya laterrrrr u trainin tonight??
> 
> xxx


i love big bums thouu 

great progess thou


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> i trained awsome this morning kezz no worries i beasted rich mwahahaha! did HITT too half on stepper half on treadmill goooooooota love it!! dropped another few lbs 1-2 more and half stone gone since i cum back from tenerife get iiiiiin ! cheked inches today too top half stayed hips gone down this week bout 2-3 inches good yaaaah! bye bye big bum lol see ya laterrrrr u trainin tonight??
> 
> xxx


 good  , i'm training back with pete and its gonna be tough, lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol kill hiiim 

mwahaha im doin some abs and cardio with rich all beast im agen hehe!

got back and bis tomoz guna do bis in mornin en back wit rich at night. lovely jubely! x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol depends how big the bum is!!!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> lol depends how big the bum is!!!!


 I would suggest pics so we can critque yours.

Purely for training purposes:lol:

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol well as im told of kezz 'GOD RACH YOU SERIOUSLY MUST HAVE LOST AT LEAST 10LBS OFF UR ****'

lol get any better than that ?

hahaha


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I would suggest pics so we can critque yours.
> 
> Purely for training purposes:lol:
> 
> Welcome to UK-M


Agreed 

:cool2:


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome! Always good to see a new girly journal too

Look forward to seeing your progress!

Dc55 your such a polite and charming young gentleman..... :tongue: :lol:LOL


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'm 19 (almost 20) fancy going out to dinner sometime? :lol:

You look like you've lost a lot of weight in your new avi compared to those before pics, well done


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hay welcome to ukm


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks for all the comments today guys 

had dead good day  had sneaky peak on inches and lost a few so thasts good going on holiday did my metabolism good ha no weight gain and a blast wen i got back 

my fave trainin day today hams and calfs blasted em n all and HITT  on the stepper and treadmill oooooooooh yes lol will add more before and afters in a few weeks but no bum pictures lol u can just take my word 4 it!!! haha!

thanks guys xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

VforVictory said:


> Hi and welcome! Always good to see a new girly journal too
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress!
> 
> Dc55 your such a polite and charming young gentleman..... :tongue: :lol:LOL


girl power init! hope ur okai and doing fab  will chek ur journal out  x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Aye Up! :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.

Stay focused..You have the tools to do what you want


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you tried my two lips split?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Tall said:


> Have you tried my two lips split?


your wat?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.
> 
> Stay focused..You have the tools to do what you want


thankyou will do 

am pretty determined nout gunna stop me now 

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

trained back and bis today big blast and good cardio woop woop!

bye bye fat lol

x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> Have you tried my two lips split?





Rachel-P said:


> your wat?


DO NOT listen to hacksacks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> DO NOT listen to hacksacks :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wasn't that tall? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

I will be expecting all your bikini pics within the next two hours

Con (Uk-muscle official-new-girl-bikini-checker)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Con said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> I will be expecting all your bikini pics within the next two hours
> 
> Con (Uk-muscle official-new-girl-bikini-checker)


slut.............. :lol:

(i think we have a new taker for the 'ukm man whore status')


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> Wasn't that tall? :whistling:


hahahahaha oh yea hahahahahaha

hes even worse!!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

welcome to ukm


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> slut.............. :lol:
> 
> (i think we have a new taker for the 'ukm man whore status')


No chance.. until u post grot like a girl fingering herself in the male animal u get no manpoints :whistling: :whistling:



chilisi said:


> its always the quiet ones


I'm as quiet as a mouse bro!  :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> No chance.. until u post grot like a girl fingering herself in the male animal u get no manpoints :whistling: :whistling:


 mg: :blush: :scared:



DB said:


> I'm as quiet as a mouse bro!  :thumb:


well you better watch out, someone may be coming up your rear to take the ukm man whore title, bout time you handed it down to a newbie :tongue:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Con said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> I will be expecting all your bikini pics within the next two hours
> 
> Con (Uk-muscle official-new-girl-bikini-checker)


lol gimmie a month  haha more ripped then theyll b worth seein!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

well i trained shoulders a tris today and did HITT now i feel awsome! i got back from tenerife 7th lost 6lbs since i got bak woop  lol ready for the weekend of rest and to blast next week lost bout 4 inches this week metabolism must be sky high! bring on next week hey 

im going to shed about 1-2 stone fat and then hopefully im going to start aiming to do figure comps next year yay 

lol u guys talkin poo on my page! funny!

talk to yas l8r

lovage xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> slut.............. :lol:
> 
> (i think we have a new taker for the 'ukm man whore status')


me a slut?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> slut.............. :lol:
> 
> (i think we have a new taker for the 'ukm man whore status')


me a slut?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> well i trained shoulders a tris today and did HITT now i feel awsome! i got back from tenerife 7th lost 6lbs since i got bak woop  lol ready for the weekend of rest and to blast next week lost bout 4 inches this week metabolism must be sky high! bring on next week hey
> 
> im going to shed about 1-2 stone fat and then hopefully im going to start aiming to do figure comps next year yay
> 
> ...


4 inches, nice 

and how come u need to loose 1-2 stone, u dnt look like u weigh that much


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

welshrager said:


> 4 inches, nice
> 
> and how come u need to loose 1-2 stone, u dnt look like u weigh that much


lol im 5'8-5'9 so yeh! nah i just do i no 

yeh 4 inches woop lol from bottom half of me, really motivated at the moment cant wait for monday lol

x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Congrats on the weight loss and good luck competing! :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Congrats on the weight loss and good luck competing! :thumb:


thankiwwww  x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

well done Rach, thats fantastic :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> me a slut?


She meant Con was/is a man whore, not you chick. 

Welcome along to UKM, good luck with your goals :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> me a slut?


no no no babe omg no!! hahahahahahaha, that was def not aimed at you 

con hehheh and hes running for title of ukm man whore


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

hey rach 

good sesh this morning huh  shoulders and tri's, them dropsets where immense  two days rest now, cant wait to get back in the gym on monday  gotta do more high intesity cardio every day, i looked like i had been in the shower when i came off the stepper today hahaha!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

rich-k said:


> hey rach
> 
> good sesh this morning huh  shoulders and tri's, them dropsets where immense  two days rest now, cant wait to get back in the gym on monday  gotta do more high intesity cardio every day, i looked like i had been in the shower when i came off the stepper today hahaha!


LOL we are the shizzzzz!!!! bye bye fatness init bud! yeah all beast ya next week dont u worry!!!! we will so be ready for comps next year im tellin ya!!!! were A TEAM  will do ur diet plan etc on monday ok ?

x


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

sounds good to me rach  i wounder how much fat ill loose by september? dads noticed a cut down in blob on my body n more muscle defination  we had PUMPED shoulders this morning eh  bring it on!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

rich-k said:


> sounds good to me rach  i wounder how much fat ill loose by september? dads noticed a cut down in blob on my body n more muscle defination  we had PUMPED shoulders this morning eh  bring it on!


we shall just have to wait and see and work hard!!! u might stay the same weight but look ripped and massive! we shall work onit hey! woop bye bye fatness lol cut down on ur blob! haha mines gone from face collar bones and tits this week and my bottom lol and bit on each leg! cnt wait to blast next week!!!

woooop x


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop the madness, stop the text talk!!!!!!!!

I love this thread it reminds me of an enthusiastic virgin keep it up!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

You should get a journal up Rich! Helps keep track of your progress:thumbup1:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Con said:


> Stop the madness, stop the text talk!!!!!!!!


lol sorry i appologise! takes too long writing out like this and im a poo speller


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thats better, i hate text talk, its well gay, lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> thats better, i hate text talk, its well gay, lol


no its just coz u cant do it grandad  xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> lol sorry i appologise! takes too long writing out like this and im a poo speller


Nice one:thumb: trust me there are hundreds if not thousands of people reading these threads so you may as well do your self the favor of trying to spell every thing correctly

PMSL at granddad i think that kezz should change his user name to granddad!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi just thought i would pop by, good luck with the training well done for the fat loss!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i may start with some text speak to try and become young and hip!!! lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Con said:


> Nice one:thumb: trust me there are hundreds if not thousands of people reading these threads so you may as well do your self the favor of trying to spell every thing correctly
> 
> PMSL at granddad i think that kezz should change his user name to granddad!


okai boss i shall get a dictionary lol

i get to the gym on monday ill regret it lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i may start with some text speak to try and become young and hip!!! lol


and grow some more hair 

ill teach u text speak next time we do cardio together tho that will be never coz u fcukd me offfffffff!

lol

x


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome only just noticed this thread. Hi


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> okai boss i shall get a dictionary lol
> 
> i get to the gym on monday ill regret it lol


No need to call me boss sweetie Con or bigdaddy will do just fine:thumbup1:

Sounds like your body is changing quickly which is a promising sign for you if you want to compete. Some girls hit a wall and then progress becomes close to impossible...


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Con said:


> No need to call me boss sweetie Con or bigdaddy will do just fine:thumbup1:
> 
> Sounds like your body is changing quickly which is a promising sign for you if you want to compete. Some girls hit a wall and then progress becomes close to impossible...


lol bigdaddy hahahaha!

yeh it is when im dieting and training properli the fat melts off  no stoppin me now!

x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Actually grandad sounds quite cool, the oldest swinger in town init!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> lol bigdaddy hahahaha!
> 
> yeh it is when im dieting and training properli the fat melts off  no stoppin me now!
> 
> x


 what about those chips you ate before eh???


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> what about those chips you ate before eh???


lol asif ! thats u !!!!! just coz ur jelusssssssss me lost fatttttt ! trust me wait till i get to gym monday gona oil ya!!!! and aloe vera ya! lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kezz said:


> what about those chips you ate before eh???


haha BUSTED!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> gona oil ya!!!! and aloe vera ya! lol


Damn can i get in on this sounds nice:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well we both ended up covered in it in the middle of the gym last time it came out, hahahah.... dripping off my eye lashes ha


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Kezz said:


> well we both ended up covered in it in the middle of the gym last time it came out, hahahah.... dripping off my eye lashes ha


I need to go to your gym, oil wrestling with teenage girls between sets sounds more effective than any pct drug :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha yup works wonders!! lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> haha BUSTED!


lol i didnt trust me!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> well we both ended up covered in it in the middle of the gym last time it came out, hahahah.... dripping off my eye lashes ha


lmao and black all over ya face!!!! i had cream eeeeeeeeeevrywer!!!! looked so wrong lol! have to find sumin else to fight with now lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> lol i didnt trust me!


yeh yeh im sure :tongue:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'm liking the direction this thread is going in!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol how rude!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Con still being a perv.....silly natty beta boy:lol:


Beta boy:cursing: i will let you know that i am a highly adored superstar.

Just check out this message tyler0325 sent me...... mate this aint bein gay but u are ****ing huge!!

i dont think this is a cuss but you rele look like peter andre!!

*sings to Rachel the mysterious girl song*


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Con said:


> Beta boy:cursing: i will let you know that i am a highly adored superstar.
> 
> Just check out this message tyler0325 sent me...... mate this aint bein gay but u are ****ing huge!!
> 
> ...


lmao ur funny.


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> You should get a journal up Rich! Helps keep track of your progress:thumbup1:


will do mate ill start it on monday  :thumb:

and im just horrified at the fact my dad and one of my best mates where oiled up together with cream every where..........:laugh:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Were you on a gym instructors course yesterday rach in college? I was training but wasn't 100% it was you like :S may be completely wrong lol

Jonesy


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah it was her


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

jonesy2411 said:


> Were you on a gym instructors course yesterday rach in college? I was training but wasn't 100% it was you like :S may be completely wrong lol
> 
> Jonesy


was indeed me!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

rich-k said:


> will do mate ill start it on monday  :thumb:
> 
> and im just horrified at the fact my dad and one of my best mates where oiled up together with cream every where..........:laugh:


lol gotta be done hey!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

reaaaaaaaady for a good blasting next week woop love new weeks, bye bye more fat this week  x


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> was indeed me!


thought so, didn't want to say anyfin & be wrong tho, I was the scruffy 1 in grey training lol

Jonesy


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

jonesy2411 said:


> thought so, didn't want to say anyfin & be wrong tho, I was the scruffy 1 in grey training lol
> 
> Jonesy


lmao u shuda sed hi !!!

im ther next 2 saturdays got 2 exams lol

x


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> lmao u shuda sed hi !!!
> 
> im ther next 2 saturdays got 2 exams lol
> 
> x


I'll probabily see you then, my girlfriend is in charge there on Saturdays so I'm always in like!

Dean


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

good blast on chest this mornin and HITT  big sweats lol abz and cardio tonight woop woop  x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you up for another oiled up wrestling session tonight instead of doing the bike ???


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol oh yessssss! ha !

im buggerd overtrained gonna take it easy for rest of week and carb up only half an hour cardio its guna killlllllll me but hey  back to training propa monday ill have to sort my training out! 

x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ye take it easy for a few days.... you are looking well better at the moment though!! told you all the hard training would pay off


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> ye take it easy for a few days.... you are looking well better at the moment though!! told you all the hard training would pay off


will do boss  yeah lol i told u now is the time i kick some ass no more excuses  woop xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you looked like you were blasting through back and bi's tonight


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

feeling a bit better now should be ready to smash it by monday  x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

and no stimulants today rachey!!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol yes boss but might need sum 4 exam  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

AWSOME leg workout today and killleeeeeeeeed me lol ready to run tonight woop me n dave have plannnnnnnnns hehe! back on form this week tis all good !!! ready to shift sum more fat i thinks and gain some luvly muscle lol x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

get ready for some hard work  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol arent i always  as long as i got u guys am sound no slakin lol i got lots to tell u tonight woop  might have to fight ya first tho  x


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Rachel, just flicking through thought id say hi.... ummmm woop !!

keep it up !!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what naked wrestlin again in gym hahahaha


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

nobody said:


> Hello Rachel, just flicking through thought id say hi.... ummmm woop !!
> 
> keep it up !!


lol woop! and hello x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> what naked wrestlin again in gym hahahaha


with oil and cream! cant get any better than that! lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

new diet ready for monday yay! time to take it up a notch  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

1st day on new diet 0 carbs or fats today and tomoz feel really good though! goin away in 3 weeks so see what i can do lol dun 30 mins bike before breakfast then had eggs and cottage cheese this mornin 40g protein and shake after workout, chest , abz and 20 mins HITT on treadmill woop!! do some running etc tonight 

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

2nd day no carbs! get carbs tomorrow though  trained legs today was gurd cnt wait for cardio tonight! hope everyones okai x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good session this mornng then? giant sets mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol yah legs was mashed!!!! had carbs today and trained back and did HITT 20 mins on crosstrainer. killled meeeeee lol gong to run tonight  cant wait to have no carb days again feel more energized  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lost 5lbs already on new diet  and feel energized to the hills 

started running loads also and really enjoying it  trainer shoulders today was gud! got bi's n tri's tomoz yay! this must have been the easyest most effective diet i have ever been on lol how ace is that hey! hope everyone is okai!

do people actually read this ? lol x


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> lost 5lbs already on new diet  and feel energized to the hills
> 
> started running loads also and really enjoying it  trainer shoulders today was gud! got bi's n tri's tomoz yay! this must have been the easyest most effective diet i have ever been on lol how ace is that hey! hope everyone is okai!
> 
> *do people actually read this* ? lol x


 Yep

Well done on the weight loss, post some new pics, it adds interest:thumb:

You like running though:ban:


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

just read though the journal so yesa ppl do read it!!haha

congrats on the progress so far keep it up


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol thanks guys!

good session on bis and tris today and had hour low pace cardio , run tonight.

diet still good, high carb day tomoz GET IN lol though i can hack the no carb days really good i prefer them more energized, im also taking ECA so i spose that helps! will put a few pics up in a couple of weeks lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

dont ya just love mondays motivation ? lol

ok new week lets see what can happen this week! i did 45 on bike this morning have chest and tummy to go but i will have to wait i have a funeral today so will be in the gym tonight, have mad stomach pains today! going to run tonight also ill find that working out sorts me out so after the funeral mp3 player and the tredmill will de stress me  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

i havent updated in a week as i havent had internet access 

mondays motivation again , i passed my gym instructors course on saturday 

lost 8lbs in just over 2 weeks  yay! lol im going away on saturday though massive family holiday should be good 

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

tuesday legs ouchyyyy lol 10lbs down  x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you trained well tonight, sweaty betty lol, was well hot!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol week over with wooop im kinda plateauing hmmmm lol anyways down 10 lbs in 3 weeks so im happy lol going away tomorrow for a week for a big family holiday yay cnt wait  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> you trained well tonight, sweaty betty lol, was well hot!!


haha woooop always sweating in my workouts now  has to be done  x


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats on the weight loss, 10lbs in 3 weeks is nice work!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Congrats on the weight loss, 10lbs in 3 weeks is nice work!


thankiw soon as im on a role lol i end up going away


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

im baaaaaaaaack! i went away! i moved house and havent had internet for like a month  crappppp ino but iv still been training hard etc etc and down to a weight i havent seen for a while lol hows everyone doing? 

xxx


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

glad to here you're still training hard. 10lbs in 3weeks (last i saw on here) is pretty awesome.

i have to ask tho, what are you doing in this picture? i cant figure it out....


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Well done Rachel, Great loss there. Motivation for the rest of us.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> glad to here you're still training hard. 10lbs in 3weeks (last i saw on here) is pretty awesome.
> 
> i have to ask tho, what are you doing in this picture? i cant figure it out....


dumbell row, how did u get tht pic up lol ha ?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

trained shoulders yesturday good pump! doing bis n tris tonight  its weird i always find it difficult going bellow a stone mark my weight kinda dunt wanna budge its like my body knows lol anyways 3lbs this week fine  batter it next week, going to a bodybuilding comp tomoz to support 1 ov the boys from the gym should be good 

x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done Rachel - 13lbs is awesome 

Keep on truckin...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck, defo looking good


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thankyou guys! going to bodybuilding comp today give me some motivation! also supporting 1 ov the lads in the gym so should be dead good  went on a big shopping spree yesturday with 1 ov the lads from the gym and bort loadsa nice clothes it feels awsome i have the confidence now to be all girly  great training week too! bring on the next week hey  haha

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

bodybuilding comp last night was awsome! tom came 2nd so proud! cant wait to train now mega motivation!  bye bye fatness lol hello muscle and figure hehe! x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

keto starting tomorrowwwww


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

monday motivation hey!

7am n im on me exercise bike lol lookin forewad to startin keto today, im onli trialing in for 4-8 weeks. going to see which diets suit me so i can know what im going to do before the comp in may. 1st one so you never know how your body will react. cant wait to hit the gym today chest is having a blast then treadmill


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes rach,you go for it,im sure you are in the right hands with dave.Good motivation from the sat show as well.

Great progress.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thank you, yeah all you guys gave me massive motivation  yeh dave will beast me lol no worries about that ha! its all exiting!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG - How come I've missed your whole journal! You go girl! Good to see another lady in here 

All the best!

What comp you doing in May?

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

sent u pm 

today so far so good had really dodgy tummy last night so im still really bloated but its all good  cant wait to hit the gym tonight  yay just uploaded my mp3 with loadsa new songs to run to lol

x rach x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you not allowed chips on keto rach  lol x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> you not allowed chips on keto rach  lol x


lol on refeed u r! ha and shutupppppp its u thats the norty 1 not me!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

blasted chest and abz in gym and had a run, day 1 complete hay! easy peasy hehe  im aiming to loose 1 n half to 2 stone lets avit yay!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey

Posting any recent pics???

That could well determine my frequency of visiting your journal ha ha


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hey
> 
> Posting any recent pics???
> 
> That could well determine my frequency of visiting your journal ha ha


lol yah but ill have to get kez to do it in the gym or sumin i dont no how to do it on ea


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> lol yah but ill have to get kez to do it in the gym or sumin i dont no how to do it on ea


Tell him to hurry the fck up

I will check back:thumbup1:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Tell him to hurry the fck up
> 
> I will check back:thumbup1:


lol YES BOSS


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Hi Rachel, just been catching up on a few pages of your journal, although I am not posting much I am dropping in to read a few of my favourite journals and yours is one of them.
> 
> Great weight loss there Rachel, keep it up girl! Sounds like things are going well in both your training and your life so I am well pleased for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

day 2 keto, feel loads better already i love waking up and feeling leaner and good its awsome  on my exercise bike now for some early morning cardio  i love my cardio lol legs tonight argh! im gunna train them on my own i think my boyfriend would snap me lol ill let kez beast me instead! ha! gunna have to remember to drink alot more today im a bugger for drinking water i dont drink enough will force myself 

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

day 3, feeling a little bit bloated. got back and cardio tonight yay! worked out everything properly protein n fat wise now! hope fully should start loosing good  anyone any idea why bloated? not had that much to eat either lol x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Could be your body adjusting to Keto, although I'm no expert on diets. Could also be due to your body reseving water if you're not drinking enough. After the first week or so I was looking a lot tighter but then just fcked it off and continued stuffing my face and just doing fasted cardio in the morning:lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Could be your body adjusting to Keto, although I'm no expert on diets. Could also be due to your body reseving water if you're not drinking enough. After the first week or so I was looking a lot tighter but then just fcked it off and continued stuffing my face and just doing fasted cardio in the morning:lol:


im thinking could well be the drinking need to start forcing a couple ov litres down me! lol what were u eating each day? i love morning cardio its like religion to me now lol it makes me happy for the day  ha


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yeah I take 4g of vit c per day too which apparently helps with water retention, not really seen any difference though tbh.

Was eating:

meal 1: 8 whole eggs

meal 2: 2 scoops whey and 2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter

meal 3: 250g steak and bowl of mixed vegetables with a tablespoon of olive oil

meal 4: 2 scoops whey 2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter

meal 5: 250g chicken with 75g cashews

meal 6: 250g steak and 75g cashews

Big difference compared to what I had yesterday pmsl:

meal 1: 100g oats, 2 scoops whey and 4 whole eggs

meal 2: 400g steak, 100g rice and a handful of broccoli

meal 3: 250g chicken breast and bowl of mixed vegetables with a tablespoon of olive oil

meal 4: Piece of salmon and 50g cous cous

meal 5: 2 scoops whey 2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter

meal 6: 3 scoops whey and 75g vitargo

meal 7: 250g chicken with 75g cashews

meal 8: 8 whole eggs and 75g cashews

meal 9: 250g quark and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Yeah I take 4g of vit c per day too which apparently helps with water retention, not really seen any difference though tbh.
> 
> Was eating:
> 
> ...


lol cool im aiming for 5 meals but its filling me so quickly lol ha 9 meals that would KILL ME!!!! lol how much did you loose off keto? did u do cardio? take any fat burners?  x


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

I would like girls like babyoyo to comment on my journal lmao!

i wish i had as much feedback as this on mine, maybe i shd get boobs rach and then ill have a busy journal lmao x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

rich-k said:


> I would like girls like babyoyo to comment on my journal lmao!
> 
> i wish i had as much feedback as this on mine, maybe i shd get boobs rach and then ill have a busy journal lmao x


lol am i not good enuf to write on ur journal rich ?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

not doin keto n e more 5 days ganed 2lbs and felt horrible! oing to carry on what i was doing before. carb cycling but doing it the way i know works for me, isnt it funny im a gym instructor and that give anyone advice but cant seem to do it for myself! nuts innit! lol anyways now i will  blasted bis n tris today was in pain! lol

bring on monday! x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thank god its monday! had a **** weekend, apart from the bodybuilding show in birmingham and tom came 1st who trains in our gym that was really good. training chest this morning then working 3-10. so should be good! x


----------

